# Doing pee pee dance at work



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Is it ok to do the pee pee dance at work?
I was really consumed with the task at hand and didn't wanna interrupt it by going to the restroom. B4 I knew it, my bladder weighed 3 pounds. All the excess pee was killing me, so I finally decided to use the restroom. I crossed my thighs and tightened them while hopping. I work retail on the store level so customers as well as coworkers saw my pee pee dance. One coworker told me to stop, and after taking a huge leak in the restroom, I did. Was that normal?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

That does it. You're officially a troll.


----------



## TheIsrafil (May 19, 2014)

next time just tell them promptly that you were twerking as a victory dance to the restroom.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Did you bring your customers any presents back from your trip to the restroom?


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey, I'd have enjoyed seeing that, if that helps.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

ScientiaOmnemEst said:


> That does it. You're officially a troll.


I've known this all along. That is why I look forward to her next post to see what absurd question she will ask us.


----------



## crazyforcocoapuffs (Jun 29, 2014)

Is this really a troll post? Because I've totally done this before. And to top it off, I sorta get performance anxiety when there's anyone else in the restroom besides me, so I end up holding it in for a few more seconds. I just can't pee freely when there are other people around even if they are in the next stall! Is this really weird? Lol. I hope not?


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

crazyforcocoapuffs said:


> Is this really a troll post? Because I've totally done this before. And to top it off, I sorta get performance anxiety when there's anyone else in the restroom besides me, so I end up holding it in for a few more seconds. I just can't pee freely when there are other people around even if they are in the next stall! Is this really weird? Lol. I hope not?


It isn't the norm, but it isn't weird. It's called paruresis, and I have it too.


----------



## crazyforcocoapuffs (Jun 29, 2014)

Delet me.


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

Wear a diaper.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

dark_angel said:


> Is it ok to do the pee pee dance at work?
> I was really consumed with the task at hand and didn't wanna interrupt it by going to the restroom. B4 I knew it, my bladder weighed 3 pounds. All the excess pee was killing me, so I finally decided to use the restroom. I crossed my thighs and tightened them while hopping. I work retail on the store level so customers as well as coworkers saw my pee pee dance. One coworker told me to stop, and after taking a huge leak in the restroom, I did. Was that normal?


It's okay, all the ladies do it!


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 14, 2012)

_everybody do the pee pee dance!
Everybody do the pee pee dance!
When you hold it in, and you need to go!
You gotta hop all over that d-dance flo'!

That line for restroom is queuing up 
it's really making you go: hop! Hop! Hop!
And the thought of running water through your mind!
Doesn't help much to keep that piss in line!

Oh! Everybody do the pee pee dance!
Yeah! Everybody do the pee pee dance!_
_Everybody,Everybody,Everybody,Everybody
Everybody do the pee pee dance!
BREAK IT DOWN!
_


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

ScientiaOmnisEst said:


> That does it. You're officially a troll.


pfft, this thread is legit as shit mang


----------

